# Added [KJV],[NKJV],[NASB],[esv],[hebrew], and [greek] tags



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2007)

I added several new tags that when you surround a passage of scripture with them will create automatic links to that portion of Scripture on Bible Gateway.


```
[KJV]Romans 9:22[/KJV]
```

produces [KJV]Romans 9:22[/KJV]


```
[greek]Romans 9:22[/greek]
```

produces [greek]Romans 9:22[/greek]

You get the idea I hope. The hebrew and greek tags only work on the OT and NT respectively.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 7, 2007)

Aww, you mean we don't get to quote from _The Massage_ or the _New Living Travesty_? 

A nice addition, thanks yet again.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, gotta try...

[greek]John 1:1[/greek]


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 7, 2007)

[hebrew] Isaiah 6 [/hebrew]


----------



## JohnV (Jan 7, 2007)

Is Dutch available? I mean the Ouwevertaling?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not actually seeing the text, just the references. Am I missing something?

[bible]John 1:1[/bible]



John 1
1In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.

I may have figured it out...


----------



## Herald (Jan 7, 2007)

[bible] ephesians 2:1-6[/bible]


----------



## turmeric (Jan 7, 2007)

The Greek tag doesn't appear to be working.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 7, 2007)

[KJV]John 1:1[/KJV]

Oh, it's a hyperlink!

1εν αρχη ην ο λογος και ο λογος ην προς τον θεον και θεος ην ο λογος


----------



## brymaes (Jan 8, 2007)

[esv]Hebrews 4:12[/esv]

[greek]Hebrews 4:12[/greek]

How do you get it to post the text as opposed to just posting the hyperlink?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 8, 2007)

1. Post hyperlink.
2. Go to hyperlink, and copy.
3. Edit your post and paste text.

That's how I did it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2007)

theologae said:


> [esv]Hebrews 4:12[/esv]
> 
> [greek]Hebrews 4:12[/greek]
> 
> How do you get it to post the text as opposed to just posting the hyperlink?



This feature only provides a LINK to the Scripture. The only version I have to do the bible tag thing with is the ESV. The other tags are useful to point somebody to the Scriptures you are referring to.


----------



## brymaes (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah, 10-4


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh man I gotta try this: 

[bible ]Hezekiah 1:16[/bible]


(hey, it didn't work!)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2007)

You have a space in the leading bible tag.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 8, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> You have a space in the leading bible tag.


----------

